
Firefox Contained in Flatpak vs. Snap Comparison - fulafel
https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/firefox-linux-flatpak-snap.html
======
nightfly
I really wish that Snappy would die, and that Canonical would spend their
resources developing and integrating with Flatpak instead. I use Ubuntu as my
primary OS, and as the primary OS for workstations and servers at my work, but
I don't think Canonical is a good owner of software projects. Mir was a huge
waste of resources that was destined to die since Wayland had so much support.
I don't see Snappy doing much better in the long run.

~~~
brudgers
Flatpak and Snap serve different purposes. Snaps are designed for transparent
installation on Ubuntu. Flatpak's milestone 1.0 doesn't directly support the
current Ubuntu LTS (18.04). It would be irresponsible for Canonical to rely on
Flatpak given their respective priorities.

I can understand Flatpak's rationales for technical decisions. Ubuntu users
are not in Flatpak's target audience.

